# my 130 gal with reds



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

hi guys!

so here some pics of my babies!

130 gal
6 reds
few ancistrus, danios, cardinalis, octo
diy stand-background-filter





















so thats it, it's my second post only, thought i'd show you pics of the tank!

peace


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

wow beautiful tank and fish. how did you do the filter?


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah man nice specimen there. interested in how you did the background also, looks great though


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice man!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey Nic,

glad to see you on the forum !! 
Those reds always look great !!


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice set up and reds. Im really digging the set ups with 3D back grounds. I'd like to know how you went about making that as well.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Ibanez247 said:


> Nice set up and reds. Im really digging the set ups with 3D back grounds. I'd like to know how you went about making that as well.


He posted a thread in the DIY section with pictures..


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

exactly... you got me on this one...didn't have time to reply!

sorry i'm in the final rush for my exams (ends tomorrow!!!!!!!) but i'll post pics soon of the end of the projet in the DIY post!

there seems to be a limit of pics to post per day or somthing??? anyways...keep you update guys

and yeah, tanx for the great comments!

later


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

great tank and rbps. the background is siiiick!


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

Great photos. Very sharp and clear. Vibrant looking fish, too.

Thanks.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Awesome quality pics, nice looking fish and great looking tank!


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

woah thanks all for the great comments! glad you guys appreciate!

woah thanks all for the great comments! glad you guys appreciate!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Beautiful tank man and looks so well put together and professional in all points that I can see. You took some really nice pics of you more than nice looking redz. All together really well done and an excellent example of taken care of fish in a tank that has a definite amount of pride put in to it's decor construction!!! Keep posting as they get bigger as I would love to see constant updates on this tank and your fish.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

It looks great man. I love the setup and your P's look great. Pretty cool background as well.


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

again, thanks for the great comments, really appreciate it!

I'll post new pics here in there!


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

here are some new pics


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

nice pics. Mind posting some full tank shots? thnx


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm still amazed over these pics!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

very nice dude very nice!~


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

that an awesome setup and great looking fish


----------



## iceh86 (Mar 14, 2009)

fish look very happy and healthy - great color on them too!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

beautiful red bellies, can you post a full tank shot?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Hell Yes your pics are just as good and looking sharp. Your tank is totally slick. Post a full tank shot if you can.


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

well first, thanks a lot guys!

put a lot of effort in that project, so it's real nice to see that some people appreciate the work!

so according to what i read, i guess you guys wanna see a full tank shot right?







haha

so i took the pic few minutes ago, just after a water change so sorry the lil monsters didn't feel like showing up for the cam!

here ya go



hope you like it!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

leg89 said:


> well first, thanks a lot guys!
> 
> put a lot of effort in that project, so it's real nice to see that some people appreciate the work!
> 
> ...


oh heck yes! hahah that sh*t is sweet. and the little bugger is on the bottom left! very sweet tank by the way and i LOVE the background


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

thanx man! i dunno what im gonna do with the big plant in the middle (sorry don't know the exact name...netiher do my local fish store salesman!) but the one that looks a bit like a demesurum. its etting too big and have to trim it almost every week! the ps love it, but im thinking putting it in the back of the tank...
i'd like to get a plant that is better looking than this one to put in front.
we'll see...


----------



## CostaKapo (Apr 23, 2009)

that one piranha has a pretty sweet looking chin scar


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

Costa Kapo said:


> that one piranha has a pretty sweet looking chin scar


yeah i also liked the bad a$$ look, but it's gone now. these lil monsters heal very fast!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Great looking setup.
Your fish look fantastic!


----------

